

We need more fiberhoods. - entertailion

Somebody should create web app to allow folks from the rest of the US to pre-register for their local "fiberhoods". Google Fiber is currently limited to Kansas City, but wouldn't it be great to show Google how much the rest of us would like to have the same service. Anybody willing to run with this idea?
======
sp332
You can put your address and zip code into the pre-registration box. Then
check the box to be kept up-to-date about fiber deployments. That way Google
knows you're interested.

Remember, Google isn't interesting in creating the future with this project.
It's a research experiment to see what the future will look like, and how
people _will_ use gigabit internet when that's available.

------
wmf
FiberStarter? KickFiber?

Realistically though, Google Fiber deployment has very little to do with
customer demand. Google's business model appears to require extreme regulatory
capture which most city councils have no reason to allow.

